# Alcohol restrictions when moving to Turkey.



## fabienroche (May 28, 2013)

Hi,
We are moving to Turkey from France and as you can imagine we have quite a few bottles that we would not like to leave behind.
Does anyone have any idea how many bottles you are allowed to bring over in your move with professional removers?
If there are limits, is there a way to pay for the amount over the limit?
How much is it?
Thank you for your help in answering these questions... or fell free to add if I've missed anything out!
All the best,
Fab.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't know the actual answer, but I can't imagine that you would be able to bring more than your duty free allowance worth. In fact, I would think considering how irresponsible most professional removers are and also given that you are moving to a Muslim country you should not bother trying to bring any alcohol in your shipment.


----------



## saidozkan (Jul 28, 2013)

I am Turkish citizen and as I know the regulation on alcohol products are limited to 2lt per person. But those should have invoices. For more you can get them by paying their vat & custom tax plus some other fees, keep in mind that the total amount will mostly be more than the property worth.


----------

